# 95 Maxima won't start + brake light are always ON.



## spetznazer (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. My maxima developed a new problem. It won't start. No cranking, just some click under dash. It all begun recently. I had to turn switch a couple times to start engine. Now it is not starting at all. By the way, my brake lights are now always ON. Even if key is out and all doors locked.To turn them off I had to disconnect battery wire. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

It could be your ignition switch, or something to do with secruity system (which may cause brake light issue). Or it could be the starter itself


----------



## spetznazer (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for reply. Well just found out that red light had nothing to do with starter. I think I was pressing pedal to much last time I tried to start engine and bent that thing. So now pedal not pulling back enough to press the switch. I found switch just by my hand following pedal lever. So for now that is not a problem anymore. 

So about starter. I replaced starter switch. And it appeared like it helped, but I was too much optimistic. After for start ups it died again. I will get some help tomorrow to listen if switch is clicking. Also I'll try to find my spare starter in my overstuffed garage. I'll update the outcome.


----------



## spetznazer (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry I didnt update the result.

So the problem was in an ignition switch. I took off covers, unscrew 2 screws connectig wires to switch. Then cleaned and pryed a lil contacts and put it back. And there was a miracle!!! /Now starts like brand new.:woowoo:


----------

